# عالم الاحجار الكريمة الرائع



## aidsami (16 مارس 2012)

*عالم
*
*الأحجار الكريمة الرائع*



​من قبل
نورا إنجل وDeferne جاك


هذا الكتاب الصغير هو دعوة لاكتشاف هذا العالم الساحر و
ما الأحجار الكريمة الغامضة.
هو الحال بالنسبة لعشاق الطبيعة الفضوليين والمعادن و للنساء كذلك.












*Wonderful World
Gemstone*
by
Nora Engel & Jacques Deferne


This little book is an invitation to discover this fascinating world and
what the mysterious gems.
It is for the curious nature lovers and all minerals
Women who dream of jewelry they would like a prince charming them
offer as a token of their love!


we put between your hands for free.

You just have to download from this link:

Format: Pdf


Size: 8.99 MB

Page: 41

Author: Nora Engel & Jacques Deferne

Language: French
​​الرابط:

http://sharecash.org/download.php?file=2716421















سلام

​


----------



## aidsami (16 مارس 2012)

سلام

رابط أخر

http://adf.ly/6MpM7



ما عليكم سوى ملأ الدراسة المتاحة.

الموقع موثوق.

[FONT=&quot]Take your time and Enjoy[/FONT]


----------



## aidsami (19 مارس 2012)

سلام

lمثـــال على التحميل من هنا:

http://megaswf.com/serve/2265732​


----------



## aidsami (6 أبريل 2012)

سلام

*رابط أخر للتحميل*


http://www.restfile.com/m3jm5ebxhllz/_Le_monde_merveilleux_des_pierres_precieuses.pdf.html


*طريقة التحميل سهلة جدا لمن لايعلمها اتبع الخطوات التالية*

بعد الضغط على رابط التحميل
تصفح أسفل الشاشة
اضغط على GET Link
أدخل الكود المكتوب-أنظر الى الاعلى- و اذاكان غير واضح اضغط على another captcha
بعدها اذهب الى أسفل الصفحة و أضغط على CREAT Link
انتظر قليلا و ستحصل على رابط التحميل
اضغط عليه او قم بنسخه و لصقه في المتصفح


----------



## العقيد07 (6 أبريل 2012)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم على هذه المعلومات الرائعه


----------



## aidsami (6 أبريل 2012)

لا شكر على واجب


----------

